

Ask HN: What tools do you wish existed for SEO that don't? - dnevogt12


======
ereckers
I'd like to see a simple line graph of a keyword and my position in the SERPs
for that keyword plotted over a time.

For instance, I'd like see my position for the keyword "folsom county apple
juice" at a certain point in Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr... etc.. Options for weekly,
monthly, yearly.

I was at an SEO talk once and asked about that, and I got some canned response
like "search optimization isn't a 'keyword' focused business anymore".

Maybe that's true, but I can see the ranks in Google Webmaster tools, and
that's what I'd like to see plotted. I don't even care if it's an
approximation, what I'm mostly interested in is the trend line. Am I moving up
or moving down over time?

Granted, I'm pretty lazy and this might exist, but I've looked at a few
services and I haven't seen it yet.

~~~
builtbybalance
What you are looking for is called serpwoo.com ;)

Also any rank tracker can do that too. I use proranktracker.com for my
personal URLS and serpwoo to track the entire top 20 sites for any keyword.

~~~
ereckers
Thanks for pointing this one out to me.

After seeing this and SerpBook, I'm not really sure how I've missed these
services all this time.

What I'll have to figure out now is reputability.

------
27182818284
My biggest frustration is just the whole black-box-ness of it all. Why is a
site that I have on the frontpage of Bing but on page four of Google for the
same keyword? That sorta stuff.

~~~
bbcbasic
An open-source search engine, if possible might solve that problem. In which
case it would probably tell you that you need more high authority back links.

------
kateklink
I wish there was a tool which automatically updates all your SEO effort after
a new Google update instantly

------
nniroclax
a way to automatically pinpoint and remove duplicate content

~~~
johnmcalester
Nice idea. Maybe a WordPress plugin that could search for identical text
strings and present an interface with options for how to handle the content
(301, delete, etc.)? a quick search for "WordPress duplicate content plugin"
didn't reveal much.

